# Atacx gym kenpo karate yellow belt checking the storm variants



## ATACX GYM (Jul 12, 2011)

This is the traditional Checking The Storm IP versions:

CASA DE KENPO






PBRASABAT







CHECKING THE STORM FROM THE GUYS FROM DENMARK







KRAV MAGA STICK DISARM:







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gClu_BUMx4&feature=related

 ATACX GYM there are 5 parts,only 2 are up so far...

PART 1






PART 2


----------

